# 2014 Tarmac Specs



## bmajik (Jul 16, 2012)

2014 Specialized Tarmac SL4 Elite 105 | Topgear Cycles - Balwyn, VictoriaTopgear Cycles - Balwyn, Victoria


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

bmajik said:


> 2014 Specialized Tarmac SL4 Elite 105 | Topgear Cycles - Balwyn, VictoriaTopgear Cycles - Balwyn, Victoria


Good find. I see a couple more in there too, but nothing of a surprise.


----------



## bmajik (Jul 16, 2012)

Elite level moving from SL3 FACT 8r to SL4 FACT 9r carbon. 

I am supposed to pick up a 2013 Tarmac Expert this Friday. Based on the above I am wondering if the 2014 Expert will get a bump to FACT 11r carbon. Wondering if I should bail on the 2013 and get a 2014? Sub $3000 price on the 2013 is hard to pass up with all things considered.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

bmajik said:


> Elite level moving from SL3 FACT 8r to SL4 FACT 9r carbon.
> 
> I am supposed to pick up a 2013 Tarmac Expert this Friday. Based on the above I am wondering if the 2014 Expert will get a bump to FACT 11r carbon. Wondering if I should bail on the 2013 and get a 2014? Sub $3000 price on the 2013 is hard to pass up with all things considered.


Waiting could also motivate a slight price reduction on the 2013, if the 2014 is a "better" frame at similar price.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The SL4 frame is a better frame than the SL3 (I have the SL3), so my recommendation is the 2014 SL4 regardless of its carbon composition type....or even slightly greater cost. 

Given the effort and time on 11r composition, I don't think there is much chance it will spill down a model. I think it would be cost prohibitive. Of course down the road we will see changes and further improvements, along with the spill down effect. But right now for 2014, unlikely to happen.


----------

